# Dave's Killer Bread



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Discovered this bread recently, it's a bit pricey but it's really good!

rather than just a light dusting of multi grains on the crust, this bread is packed with stuff






guy appears to be a guitar player too, check out the logo:






Products — Dave's Killer Bread







www.daveskillerbread.com





anyway, highly recommended for anyone into healthy food


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have loved this bread since I found it about 5 years ago. Only problem is that I cant find it anymore


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Our local store carries it and I often buy it.
The flax seeds fall off the outside very easily and eventually it looks like the whole kitchen is being invaded by some sort of insects....LOL

Wonderful tasting bread. As @bolero states, a bit expensive...but totally worth it!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

As good as it looks and as much as I'd like to eat it, my diverticulitus wouldn't agree.
I still eat whole wheat bread, Dempsters usually, but not with all the seeds and bits in there.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

I just bought a loaf yesterday at Loblaws! Awesome logo and tasty.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

*Dave* Dahl (born January 12, 1963) is an American entrepreneur, known for co-founding *Dave's Killer Bread*. Prior to it, he had served a total of over 15 years *in prison for* multiple offenses including drug distribution, burglary, armed robbery, and assault.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

player99 said:


> *Dave* Dahl (born January 12, 1963) is an American entrepreneur, known for co-founding *Dave's Killer Bread*. Prior to it, he had served a total of over 15 years *in prison for* multiple offenses including drug distribution, burglary, armed robbery, and assault.


I'm glad to see he's turned over a new loaf.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

sulphur said:


> As good as it looks and as much as I'd like to eat it, my diverticulitus wouldn't agree.
> I still eat whole wheat bread, Dempsters usually, but not with all the seeds and bits in there.


Pat


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Merlin said:


> I'm glad to see he's turned over a new loaf.


Seems he got out of the bread game a few years ago......drugs and alcohol were part of that. So was a bunch of money.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

player99 said:


> *Dave* Dahl (born January 12, 1963) is an American entrepreneur, known for co-founding *Dave's Killer Bread*. Prior to it, he had served a total of over 15 years *in prison for* multiple offenses including drug distribution, burglary, armed robbery, and assault.


I was expecting to see murder or at least attempted murder in there. I feel cheated by his branding now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

chickenpicken84 said:


> I was expecting to see murder or at least attempted murder in there. I feel cheated by his branding now.


Seems he came close.








Dave Dahl (entrepreneur) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




As far as his bread goes, I'll keep on making my own.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm, from wiki:

" In August 2015, Dave's Killer Bread was acquired by Flowers Foods for $275 million.[9]

In 2016, Dahl started an organization known as Discover African Art, for which he opened a flagship showroom in Clackamas, Oregon and a boutique in Portland's Pearl District the following year.[10] In June 2017, the organization contributed to grain shipments bound for a village in Mali.[11] "

So the bread is now owned by a conglomerate. Dave must have made out pretty well, good for him

in any case, it's good bread!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Alan Small said:


> Pat


?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

false start on a farm boy article


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sulphur said:


> ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

jb welder said:


>


It's time for androgyny...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

pickslide said:


> I have loved this bread since I found it about 5 years ago. Only problem is that I cant find it anymore


Same here,... was buying the double loaf pack at COSTCO for well over 5 years,... then one day it just wasn't available there anymore. I was bummed out a little and just started loafing around with other brands trying to fill the void,... but nothing compared to Dave's killer recipe. Then one day while at Loblaws I saw the glorious green bag of goodness,... I kneaded a good rise,... my world was floury once again. Only problem is that they sell it as a single loaf for almost the same price as I payed at COSTCO for a double loaf bag. It's like I'm tempted to remove the 2 cents from my penny loafer shoes to cover the extra cost.

This bread is once again ingrained as part of my daily diet,... even if it does cost me a little more dough.






























































MMMMMMMM,...Dave's bread, 🤤


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Midnight Rider said:


> started loafing around with other brands





Midnight Rider said:


> . I kneaded a good rise,... my world was floury once again.





Midnight Rider said:


> This bread is once again ingrained





Midnight Rider said:


> it does cost me a little more dough.


You really should be working in their marketing and advertising department.
Well done!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yes I saw those for a while but not recently (Im in AB). I will keep an eye out for it!

Try making a grilled cheese with it. Super good!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Something about ex cons and batter I find unappealing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Something about ex cons and batter I find unappealing.


Good thing for you there's no batter in the bread.


----------

